# weight for a 20 month old



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, ive just read a storey in the paper about a mum who has to feed her lo a huge amount of unhealthy food as she is soo underweight and it got me thinking about my two, the baby in the storey weighed 17lbs and was 16months, my two are 20 months and weigh 20lbs and 23lbs, should i be concerned? (they are on the same centile as they have always been on ) thanks
lisa


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lisa

What centile are they on?

Jx


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

izzy is slightly under 25th, maddie is on 2nd


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

also, i measured izzys head today (as its hard to get some jumpers on and off) it measured at 51 cm, does this seem realy large?? it sound very big!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lisa

Have they always been on these centiles?

Its difficult to say about her head size as the growth charts in red books only go up to 1 year. Does her head look ''big'' in comparison to the rest of her?

Jx


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, yes they have always been on these centiles, it doesnt look too big (well it does compared to maddies)but not compared to her body,  but i have to buy her 3-4yr old hats!


----------

